# Pics of my lil baby. :)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are some cute pictures of Sweet Surprise. Sweety is now a bottle baby and she is sooooooooooooo cute!!!!   :stars:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

She is stinkin cute!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

woah! stunning! Love her eyes


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

What a stunning little girl!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe she is very cute


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She is super cute!!!! It looks like she is dancing in the second pic.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww! SHe is so cute!! :drool: :drool:  Gotta love the bottle babies!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

omg, so cute!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

she looks like a handful  very cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's way too cute!!  Such pretty markings too!


----------

